# Sand Flea rake



## williamsdad (Feb 2, 2010)

I know this has been asked and answered before, but I never thought it mattered to me.

Then I tried digging by hand in the still cold water.

Where can you get a decent one without spending a fortune? Thanks.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.shoreproducts.com/


----------



## mehill10 (Oct 25, 2007)

http://www.rodrack.com/product.php?productid=16151&cat=256&page=1

this is the best rake I think you can buy I have bought the wire mesh rakes they break and do not work as good


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Half hitch tackle*

had them on sale for $30 some time ago............

So far, my grandkids have found it great for shelling


----------



## ohana (Oct 18, 2007)

There was a guy selling them at the Outcast sale last year along with pier carts. I bought one and it has held up well. I think I paid $25 for it.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*I've got a spare*

I've got a really nice spare that has seen minimal use. I'll sell it for $25.00. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

can't you just use a colander or bucket w/ holes? i've seen both recommended.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I was first taught to use a colander. I did so for years. Then I saw my first rake.


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

i just got a cheap strainer and have about 15 colanders in the kithchen and access to lots of buckets....i don't have the money to throw down on a rake, so i'l have to do it the old fashioned way


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I bought my first one about 7 years ago for $16 at WalMart. It was fine for 5 years, then rusted where the handle is attached. Bought my second one two years ago at Academy for $23.
I was in there the other day and same one (galvanized wire mesh) is now $50. That's crazy. I would go with one of the aluminum ones.


----------

